# Seems now cure #1 is a health food



## Holly2015 (Nov 25, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2018)

It's been in use for decades...  My father took it in the 50's and 60's....

*Nitroglycerin* extended-release capsules are used to prevent chest pain (angina) in people with a certain heart condition (coronary artery disease). This *medication* belongs to a class of *drugs* known as nitrates. ... This *drug* works by relaxing and widening blood vessels so blood can flow more easily to the heart.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah. My SIL in Washington got all bristled up when I said I forgot my Prague Powder for Jerky.
I quelled his desire for constant arguing when I told him to google it. After he read for a while he let my Daughter order some through Amazon Prime.
It bugs me how some people would rather listen to B.S., than to do some real research.

I say, what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.
PS: I carry Nitroglycerin in my pocket. Have for 8 years. I know I took one, once.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2018)

Same situation with MSG. People will freak out at the mention of cooking with MSG. But will stuff themselves with Glutamate loaded foods. Love Jerky, Parm Cheese, Tomato Sauce, Sauteed Mushrooms, all Meat and Seafood? ALL HIGH IN GLUTAMIC ACID, AKA GLUTAMATE. And, how come we seek out these flavors? Glutamate, Sugar and Salt are the first flavors that hits our tongue as a newborn. Breast Milk is high in Glutamate, Sugar and Salt and we crave them from birth on.
I really love the Health Kooks that will chastise you for eating the Cured Christmas Ham all the while eating plates of Celery Crudite and Spinach Dip or Salad...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 25, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> I really love the Health Kooks that will chastise you for eating the Cured Christmas Ham all the while eating plates of Celery Crudite and Spinach Dip or Salad...JJ



Amen . They are so ignorant to the facts , that it's not worth trying to explain it to them .


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 25, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Breast Milk is high in Glutamate, Sugar and Salt and we crave them from birth on.



I think that helps clarify why I'm so crazy about the containers...


----------

